# Services Cambridge



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Had this one a while but not had a chance for photos before. Still need a lot of work on photo quality but here is is for reference anyway:










At 31mm across (excluding the crown) it is a small watch but relatively heavy. A little small even for me so it does not get that much wrist time although it fits well under tight shirts.

The case is solid and heavy - not sure what it is made of but the case back is steel. The movement does not appear to be one of the older ones (although still qualifies as vintage I believe):










Nothing special about the crown (which may or may not be original):










I have a Services Oxford to go with it although I have not actually seen it in the steel yet - it is waiting for me next time I head back to Blighty. I will try to take some pics of them together when I get a chance.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one BB, considering it`s size & general style I`d say it was similar vintage to these two probably using the same movement (I haven`t been able to get the backs off to check h34r: )

*Services** Marine `Made in England` circa mid 1950s*










*Services **Gatwick `Made in England` circa mid 1950s*










In Services case having `Made In England` on the dial usually seems to mean that the watches were supplied by Louis Newmark Ltd, but when he worked on my Gatwick Steve Burrage said the movement didn`t look like one of theirs :huh:


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Mac, do you know if the place names Services are all from around the same era or if some are earlier? I guess your Dispatch Rider, Aerist etc are earlier but assume that they started the place names series at some time and then worked through them?

I had a hell of a time getting the back off of the Cambridge the first time too. Someone before me had obviously slipped a couple of times as there are scratches on the back. In the end I used a heat gun at work to selectively heat the case back and managed to get it off that way. Using ice to cool it instead may be a somewhat safer way to do the same sort of thing. I am interested in seeing if the Oxford has the same movement.

Love the Gatwick by the way. I have seen a couple of those now and will get one sometime.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t know when Services started using place names, as you say their use of Despatch Rider, Competitor & Aerist does seem to go back to the early 1930s & possibly even earlier.

BTW regarding the Aerist, I`ve managed to get get a missing link in the Air Wrist/ Aerist chain...

*"Services"** Air Wrist (German Made) circa early 1930s*










*"Services"** Aerist `Foreign Made` (in Germany) circa late 1930s*










*Services** Aerist, `Foreign Made` ( in Switzerland by Oris) 5 Jewels circa late 1940s & early 1950s*










NB the yellowish hue on two of the pre war dials is due to ageing of the crystals they are actually white porcelain.

It`s interesting to note how in post war advertising they were still listed as an "Air Wrist Model" even though they have `Aerist` on the dials.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Barrow Boy said:


> Had this one a while but not had a chance for photos before. Still need a lot of work on photo quality but here is is for reference anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The crown looks faily typical of British watches of that vintage. The movement is a 2nd generation Louis Newmark from about 1955 onwards (if I recall correctly). This is when the company progressed from the fairly crude imported Swiss Ebosa Roskopf design to a 4 wheel movement of their own devising.

As Mach (the world's leading authority on Services watches) says, these watches were supplied complete from Newmark.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Had this one a while but not had a chance for photos before. Still need a lot of work on photo quality but here is is for reference anyway:
> ...


Thanks Chascomm. It is good to know that the crown is at least appropriate and may even be original.

Great that this is a real in-house movement too - although it would have been nice if it had 'Made in England' somewhere on it. I did not realize that Newmark made the whole watch rather than just the movement. I had assume that at least the dials were done by the end company. It seems like Newmark sold almost the same watch to a number of companies in the day since I have seen versions with very similar dials (as well as the same movements) from multiple companies.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> Mach (the world's leading authority on Services watches)


If true that is worrying :lookaround:

I may get thrown out of `The Club` :swoon: :lol:


----------

